

Social Media Profiles Hurt Jobseekers More than Help - dmk23
http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/163091/social-media-profiles-hurt-jobseekers-more-than-he.html

======
Fliko
Don't know if I would want to work for a company who can't accept that I've
have been dressed up as a chick, then 'forced' to drink with a bunch of other
dudes dressed up with chicks. What if they see that photo of me throwing a
cupcake at someone's face?!

